# Groundhog day - .... what again?



## markscomp (Feb 2, 2021)

Seems like we have 6 more weeks of winter ahead per Punxsutawney Phil. Little guy saw his shadow again. Don't farmers shoot groundhogs around all of you? They destroy crops.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 2, 2021)

markscomp said:


> Don't farmers shoot groundhogs around all of you? They destroy crops.



I'm not a farmer, but I've been at war with groundhogs for many years. They can destroy a garden in a single day.

Dave


----------



## Johnny5 (Feb 2, 2021)

markscomp said:


> Seems like we have 6 more weeks of winter ahead per Punxsutawney Phil. Little guy saw his shadow again. Don't farmers shoot groundhogs around all of you? They destroy crops.



I want to point out that he was wrong last year.


----------



## kurtak (Feb 3, 2021)

Johnny5 said:


> markscomp said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like we have 6 more weeks of winter ahead per Punxsutawney Phil. Little guy saw his shadow again. Don't farmers shoot groundhogs around all of you? They destroy crops.
> ...



Kind of depends on where you live doesn't it ?

Here in Oregon (where I live) it was cloudy - so the ground hog didn't see his shadow - so spring should be just around the corner :shock: :roll: :lol: :twisted: 

Kurt


----------



## markscomp (Feb 3, 2021)

Woke up today in central Pennsylvania and guess what? It is Groundhog Day again. Nasty cold, snow flurries and wind drifts of snow all over............. where is Bill Murray when you need him?


----------



## Johnny5 (Feb 3, 2021)

markscomp said:


> Woke up today in central Pennsylvania and guess what? It is Groundhog Day again. Nasty cold, snow flurries and wind drifts of snow all over............. where is Bill Murray when you need him?



My wife's friend stayed in that same bed and breakfast, in the exact same room, last winter. She said it was breathtaking.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 7, 2021)

markscomp said:


> Seems like we have 6 more weeks of winter ahead per Punxsutawney Phil. Little guy saw his shadow again. Don't farmers shoot groundhogs around all of you? They destroy crops.


That rodent based weather forecast was correct. Nine weeks later and yesterday it snowed. But the signs are here that there will be an end to this winter too.  

Göran


----------

